# Where/how to repaint a preloved islabike?



## Dan B (10 Nov 2014)

Been quoted locally £65 to powdercoat an Islabike Rothan (balance bike) which we won on Ebay but has clearly been well-used. This seems to be quite a lot of money for the size of the bike, though I appreciate that the job probably has fixed costs that far outweigh the cost per surface area. But anyway: I know that a lot of people say it's a good idea to get these bikes repainted when handed down from child #1 to #2 to help the younger child understand it's theirs and the older child to understand it's not theirs any more - are they really all paying half the cost of a brand new one to do so? 

Don't really have the time/space to do it myself even if I did trust myself with paint cans. Anyone got any other ideas? I might have another good look at it and see if it's doable to touch up the scratches with a small brush and a can of Humbrol, anyone had success with that approach? I know that children at this age quite possibly won't even care it's beat up a bit, but it's for Christmas ... and besides, if it stops rust/extends the life of the bike that can only be a good thing, right?


----------



## Saluki (10 Nov 2014)

Dan B said:


> Been quoted locally £65 to powdercoat an Islabike Rothan (balance bike) which we won on Ebay but has clearly been well-used.
> But anyway: I know that a lot of people say it's a good idea to get these bikes repainted when handed down from child #1 to #2 to help the younger child understand it's theirs and the older child to understand it's not theirs any more - are they really all paying half the cost of a brand new one to do so?


I got my big Brother's bike after he had grown out of it. I understood that it was mine and he knew that it was no longer his as he had a bigger, nicer bike. No powder-coating required. My sister got it after I had grown out of it, my Dad did not paint it or do anything to it except say to Sis "this is your bike now". 

You could get a decal and stick their name on it for 99p thus saving you sixty four quid.

Sorry but I don't understand the need to spend a lot of money on a bike that a child is going to grow out of fairly soon and that you got off ebay anyway. Is it's original owner likely to come round and demand it back unless you get it powdercoated. Not a parent so what the heck would I know anyway.


----------



## I like Skol (10 Nov 2014)

Seriously, don't waste your time/money. It's a kids balance bike and will be in use for just a few months or maybe a year at most. In my experience, the best way to get the new user to appreciate the transfer of ownership is to spend some time with them fettling the bike and setting it up so it is just right. I have had to do this with my two boys and it works a treat as the 'up-cycled' (see what I did there ) item then carries greater emotional attachment than something anybody can just walk into a shop and buy. This also has the added bonus of teaching them how the thing works and how to look after it. They will, in most cases, take better care of the bike they helped rebuild than one that just comes from a shop when needed (I know this might sound corny but IME it is true).


----------



## cisamcgu (10 Nov 2014)

This might be a better idea. 

Just add their name to it 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/PERSONALISE...F8&qid=1415618621&sr=8-2&keywords=decals+bike

A lot cheaper than a respray


----------



## mcshroom (10 Nov 2014)

Clean it and wax it with car polish. I'm not sure that they'll notice the scratches too much but the shininess might have an effect


----------



## Diggs (10 Nov 2014)

I picked up a Carrera for one of the Diglets on ebay , it was a nice bike and cheap but paint on chain stays/seat stays was chipped. The only thought I did have was carbon fibre effect sticker sheets to cover it but as suggested above, he'd grown out of it before I got round to doing it (that probably tells you more about me than the bike issue though).


----------



## summerdays (10 Nov 2014)

Could you put some stickers on it covering the worst scratches?

I did once have to go to some expense due to problems between siblings. My middle child absolutely refused to let my youngest use THEIR buggy, so I did have to buy a new one but the other one was wearing out and they were having a few problems adjusting to being a middle child. To this day the middle child is the stroppiest one, and can cause lots of problems due to things not being fair. My reply to that is always I can do equal nothing, but otherwise there is always going to be differences but that we try our best to be fair.


----------



## mcshroom (10 Nov 2014)

Another thought if you do decide to touch it up. One of the old tips I remember being told about keeping commuters looking decent is to try using nail varnish to cover any scratches. Nail varnish was recommended as it was pretty tough, came in small bottles and comes in a much wider colour range than car touch up paints.


----------



## Dan B (11 Nov 2014)

Thanks for the ideas so far. I think I managed to derail the discussion a bit though talking about passing stuff down from #1 to #2: that's not the situation here, I want the bike repainted because it looks tatty and it'll make it last longer - I only mention the sibling thing because I know there are people who _do_ do that and I find it hard to believe they would bother if it costs less to sell the old one on and buy another.


----------



## screenman (12 Nov 2014)

I am sure if you look around you will find a local powder coater who will do it for around £40.


----------



## si_c (9 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> I am sure if you look around you will find a local powder coater who will do it for around £40.



I've just been quoted £40 to powder coat my bike, including forks. I wouldn't have thought it was worth it for such a small bike tbh.


----------



## Dan B (9 Dec 2014)

I've come to the same "not worth it" conclusion. But since I grabbed some pictures anyway, this is the kind of damage I'm talking about


IMG_20141114_211056 by dan_b, on Flickr


----------



## KneesUp (9 Dec 2014)

Dan B said:


> I've come to the same "not worth it" conclusion. But since I grabbed some pictures anyway, this is the kind of damage I'm talking about
> 
> 
> IMG_20141114_211056 by dan_b, on Flickr


Sandpaper it smooth (don't need to get all the paint off) and rattle can.


----------



## screenman (9 Dec 2014)

I would say rattle can as well, my other post was in reference to your quote of £65.


----------



## RickB (11 Jan 2015)

Wet sand it with 400 grit wet and dry paper from hellfrauds or your local auto parts. Mask off the bits you don't want to paint and spray lightish coats waiting til its tacky before the next coat. If its a metallic paint then spray 2-3 coats of clear lacquer over that. Took me the best part of a Saturday to do one.

(I've sprayed two bikes and 4 cars. )


----------



## cyberknight (11 Jan 2015)

Im thinking of doin the same to mini ck #1 old bike in readiness for his sister, spray it girly pink because apart from the paint chips its mechanically sound and the highest bid on ebay was for £5.50 from a bidder who wanted it posting even though the listing was for collection only.


----------



## subaqua (11 Jan 2015)

cyberknight said:


> Im thinking of doin the same to mini ck #1 old bike in readiness for his sister, spray it girly pink because apart from the paint chips its mechanically sound and the highest bid on ebay was for £5.50 from a bidder who wanted it posting even though the listing was for collection only.



I did similar with the bike that daughter had grown out of . took the girly stickers off rubbed it down and then me and the boy (he was 5 and loved it) rattle canned it outside in the summer/spring a few years ago when it was hot sunny and dry . there are a few runs and fingerprints from him but it is HIS bike and he loved getting grease on him when we put the bottom bracket back together.


----------

